# butcher's cleaver



## hellize (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's a big boy for today


----------



## Michi (Mar 30, 2019)

"Hatchet" would be a more appropriate term for that thing!


----------



## hellize (Mar 30, 2019)

Michi said:


> "Hatchet" would be a more appropriate term for that thing!


hehe, maybe


----------

